# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Bot] ESO questions

## Kasa

Hey guys,

I'm kinda new to ESO and I'd like to use ESO bot to level a character asap. I tried myself without any good skill profiles to lvl a staff sorc and I could only do level 3-7 in like 4hr....
I kept dying every 3-4 mobs. I'm looking for a good skill profile on any class, really I don't care which class it is as long as it's good enough to get 1-50 in a decent time. And I'm also looking in a possibly build which will be combined with the skill profile.

Maybe anyone of you could share that ? I'd really appreciate it ^^

Many thanks !

----------


## esshhek

Not with a bot, nope 1-50 is just like that using bot, get a destro staff dk or sorc, follow grinding guides and you're veteran 1 in a few days by aoe grinding without botting.

----------


## Kasa

> Not with a bot, nope 1-50 is just like that using bot, get a destro staff dk or sorc, follow grinding guides and you're veteran 1 in a few days by aoe grinding without botting.



Ok i'll try, thanks !

----------


## FallingGod

Nice work man

----------

